# 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 4, DJ puts in 27)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is going to be sweet to see alot of the top rookies play before their real NBA debut. Oden, Durant are the big names that will be playing.

We'll also get to check out Strawberry and Tucker. 
Also, Banks will be playing. So, I'm glad to see he's trying to get better.

SCHEDULE

_Topics to discuss_


Suns Rookies performances

Post awesome highlight plays

Top Rookies, Oden, Durant ect

Your fave rookies

Who you are impressed with so far


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

It'll be interesting to see what Durant and Oden do. ESPN will hype it up. I wouldn't be surprised if they showed a game.

Meh. One yr we draft someone, it's one guy I'm indifferent about. Probably would've been more excited over getting Noah than him. And a lot of you know how I feel about him.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

I cannot wait to see Oden dominate the competition... My guess is 27 ppg, 13 rpg and 3 bpg. That's for summer league. FOr the regular NBA season I see 16 ppg, 11 rpg, 2 bpg, finishing 2nd in ROY voting behind Durant (25 ppg, 8 rpg, 1 bpg).


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



Jammin said:


> I cannot wait to see Oden dominate the competition... My guess is 27 ppg, 13 rpg and 3 bpg. That's for summer league. FOr the regular NBA season I see 16 ppg, 11 rpg, 2 bpg, finishing 2nd in ROY voting behind Durant (25 ppg, 8 rpg, 1 bpg).


those are hefty stats, but yes, they can well achieve that given their circumstances. Maybe not so much rebounds though (11 and 8). If lewis leaves, Durant will be the go to scorer. I wonder if he will shoot poorly like adam morrison? He shot poorly for bobcats this season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

If your Portland, why even play Oden in the SL? Like whats the point?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



TheATLien said:


> If your Portland, why even play Oden in the SL? Like whats the point?



Probably just for the fans. I doubt he plays that much.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



> Other than Marcus Banks and new draftees Alando Tucker and D.J. Strawberry, the three players on the Summer Suns with the best shot at making the roster or at least getting to training camp are Pape Sow (an athletic 6-foot-10 rebounder who played 76 games with Toronto over three years but broke his vertebra in summer league last year and was out until January), Michael Bradley (a fine-shooting, 6-foot-10 NBA journeyman who played in Spain's first division last year) and Melvin Sanders (an athletic 6-foot-5 guard who was called up by San Antonio a few times in 2005-06).
> 
> Sow, 25, has the best shot of the lot. Bradley, 28, will get a chance in a Pat Burke sort of way. He was a first-round pick in 2001 and had not been out of the league until last year in Bruesa. Sanders, 26, has the talent to compete physically and defensively but must prove his perimeter shot improved while playing in France last year.
> 
> ...


I remember hearing about Pape Sow, also Melvin Sanders. 
Should be fun.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



> - Phoenix Suns (Las Vegas)
> 
> Marcus Banks
> Cameron Bannerman
> ...



http://realgm.com/src_feature_article/138/20070702/2007_summer_league_rosters_(updated_505_pm_est_tuesday)/

That's our summer league roster as of right now. Not too shabby, I'd like to be able to sign Pape Sow. He's always had a lot of room to grow into a great defensive player, and looked like he was going to do well last year before he got injured. Plus, it'll be nice to see how DJ and Alando do.

Similarly, lets hope Marcus' shot got better in the off season. If he can improve his shot enough that D'Antoni will use him in the rotation, we can get some value out of that contract we gave him, and that would be nice.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

Yi was looking good out there. I wonder if the Suns could make a move to get him.....
Oden dropped a suck bomb. Durant didn't do much better.

I think the Suns first game is Monday.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

I really don't trust these games too much. Especially if Wang ZhiZhi looks like a friggin All-Star out there. I remember him, he was terrible in the NBA! Also, TEAM China lost to the worst team in the NBA... that doesn't speak to highly of them.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I really don't trust these games too much. Especially if Wang ZhiZhi looks like a friggin All-Star out there. I remember him, he was terrible in the NBA! Also, TEAM China lost to the worst team in the NBA... that doesn't speak to highly of them.


The Grizzlies aren't even close to as bad as they played last year. Memphis tanked so hard that it hurt. As far as summer league teams go, that's a fairly good one too. They've got Tarence Kinsey and Rudy Gay out there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

Maybe late in the yr when the team was already out of it, they tanked. But Memphis and even Boston had significant injuries, when they lost Gasol and Pierce for most of the yr. Then Pierce got injured again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

Marco Bellinelli lit the Hornets up.


This just pisses me off. He was one of the prospects I would've liked, not Tucker. Meh. In one of the articles after the draft, Suns admitted they were targeting him at 24 and they even tried to move up into the teens to take him. He could've been insane. Of course, if he could continue this in regular season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> The Grizzlies aren't even close to as bad as they played last year. Memphis tanked so hard that it hurt. As far as summer league teams go, that's a fairly good one too. They've got Tarence Kinsey and Rudy Gay out there.


This is the NATIONAL TEAM that played the Grizzlies' scrubs and rookies.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*

Holy ****.


37 points, 14-20FG 5-7 from 3 for Marco. Suns really ****ed that up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread*



> Las Vegas, July 9 --Marcus Banks returned to the gym where he once honed his skills as a collegiate athlete. The former UNLV guard set a new summer league record with 42 points, but it wasn’t enough. Banks and the Suns were edged 93-89 by the Cavaliers in the nightcap at Thomas and Mack Center.
> 
> Banks' record-setting performance took flight in the final period, where Banks netted 23 points and nearly won the game for Phoenix. During several stretches of the final period Banks became a one man show.
> 
> “I just wanted to come out and have fun,” Banks said of his return. “I had a lot of family and friends here and I was glad I was able to put on a show.” Banks shot 68% from the field (13-19 FG), 80% from long range (4-5 3FG) and 86% from the charity stripe (12-14 FT).


Holy cow. Banks really balled it up today. He's definately playing with a chip on his shoulder.

I'm impressed.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 1, Banks scores 42pts)*

42 points is obviously impressive, but I'd rather see him get 10 assists. We all know he can score; the reason he's not playing is because he's a below-average distributor.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 1, Banks scores 42pts)*

If he keeps playing this well in Summer league than the Suns may be able to move him.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 1, Banks scores 42pts)*

Or we could actually give him a chance. If he is great in the summer then he could be a good backup to Nash during the year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 1, Banks scores 42pts)*

Tucker and DJ did great tonight.

Tucker, 29pts 6asst 2rebs. Strawberry with 19pts, 7asst, 3stls, 1blck.
Otis George, 20pts, 6rebs. He's pretty atheltic. They lost in overtime.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 2, Tucker drops 29)*

It's looking like DJ Strawberry might actually earn his ticket to a roster spot, which would be great, as a super-ultra athletic defensive stopper is always a good thing to have.

I mean, we need a new one since Pat Burke is probably leaving.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Summer League Discussion Thread (Game 2, Tucker drops 29)*

aint nobody replacing classic pat burke 3 pointers for me! against the lakers, kings, ah, those were the times!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700049

Suns fall to 1-3 in the Summer League.

Strawberry will probably be the 13th guy on the roster. He could be a very good player for this team, especially since we picked him up in the late 2nd round.

DJ 27pts, 8asst, 1stl, 1blck.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wNinZaKHfqA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wNinZaKHfqA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

